# 6140m vs 6145r



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Looking at these 2 models, isn't the 6145r spose to be a higher end tractor? Tractor data states a 6145r has a 72 gallon fuel tank while a 6140m has a 91 gallon tank. Seems odd with the 6145r having the 6 cyl engine. What's the difference in a 6140m and 6145r besides the cab? 
Why did the 7330's come with a more premium seat than a 6145r? Am I missing something here?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The R usually has electric over hydraulic SCV controls...

As for the other diff, I'm not sure....I can't even afford to look at a 6145r...or a 6140m for that matter.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I can't afford to look at them either to be honest. I wonder if a 6135e would have enough power. You know if you need a new 125pto hp tractor you can't get one in green for less than 125k if you want fwa.
A barebones 6140m fwa with the slow 16x16 pq without a loader. Pretty much like an outboard boat motor $1000/PTO hp. 
I was at the Deere dealer today. And the salesman said, " a rancher was in here and he thought tractor prices should go down due to Covid" I responded "they should" he then said well we have to make a living too. And I responded "well so do the ranchers and farmers, but everything we are selling is worth less and less" 
He kind of pissed me off. I was in sticker shock of their prices and he acted towards me that I must be a poor farmer is you can't afford some new green paint.
But, I may be getting a sizeable grant that I must spend the money in 45 days. Thought I might buy a nice tractor. So jokes on that salesman, as I will never even if he'll freezes over will I give him or his company any business. Including the other location closer to my house. I bought a cheaper 5100e from them new in 2017. Sorry but they have lost a customer after today. I didn't even ask what trade in would be on 5100e but I am sure I would have been very mad if our conversation would have gone there.
The two Deere dealerships here, agpro and shoppas are the most rude, and have the poorest customer relations. I guess they just don't need my business so from here on out I won't give it to them.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I understand your disappointment with mega dealers....but I fail to understand how tractor prices should decrease due to Covid. I don’t have a problem with them decreasing, I think all of the tractors are priced WAY too high.....but what the hell does covid have to do with it? I would’ve told the rancher to keep ranching because economics in a free market isn’t his forte’.


----------

